# Battery Pack and Solar Charger



## mattuga (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone have experience with this type product?   Seem like a ton of options on amazon and hard to decide what is necessary or better more importantly.  I'm looking for something like below links.  Is this junk?  If anyone has a battery diagram that makes sense of it all would be great!   The battery #'s are really confusing.

I know the bigger the solar array the more power output but I'm more interested in the battery pack and what quality to look for.  Like I said, amazon has a ton of items and probably half fake reviews. 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FYJVFN...d_r=27a06cf9-2cad-11e9-b5a3-830356680a3c&th=1

I understand the limitations of the battery packs to an extent for what they can run but not the drawtime power.  I have a generator just curious if these things aren't more useful that a small battery pack to support cell phone or if the size merits the power output.


----------



## paulito (Feb 11, 2019)

With these you tend to look at the MaH rating or at least i do. Some batteries are better than others yes but MaH will more or less tell you the capacity for charging. I have a 10K MaH battery pack for my phone and can usually get 2-3 charges out of it (depending on how low my phone is) before it is dead. The pack you linked is 45K so roughly 8-10 charges give or take. Not too bad really for a family camping trip figuring multiple devices.

I will say that i would be skeptical about the solar charger given the cost. My 10K pack can take a good 6-8 hours to charger back up to full power and thats on shore power. Admittedly i have zero experience with solar panels but i would think it would need to be super efficient to charge a 45K pack back up even 1/4 to 1/2 of the way throughout the day. full disclosure.....i'm cheap so i would rather have a second battery pack for the price of that smaller solar panel.


----------



## Procraft3 (Feb 23, 2019)

Goal Zero and there is another one with orange borders on them. I can’t remember the name but they work really well. You can’t find them anymore because the company got bought out. They were excellent in my opinion. Charged my iPhone with no problem. I have two I’ll look at the name and post back.


----------



## Procraft3 (Feb 23, 2019)

Enerplex.


----------



## Procraft3 (Feb 23, 2019)

They have them on Amazon from time to time.


----------

